# Is Conrail popular in modeling?



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

Is it popular or do modelers prefer the pre-consolidation roads. I know I do.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, the most popular era for modeling is the steam to diesel transition era, roughly 1946 to 1960 (and I'm sure someone will nitpick those dates). Whatever end date you chose for that period, most people will agree that steam was gone from North American rails well before the formation of Conrail.

My son models Conrail. He likes the sharp blue and white locos.

For myself, I'm a huge fan of early streamlined diesels, so I model the New Haven 14 years before Penn Central, Conrail's immediate predecessor.

Judging by the availability of RTR locomotives and rolling stock painted in Conrail livery, I would say it's pretty popular among those who model the period from 1965 to 2000.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Judging by the availability of RTR locomotives and rolling stock painted in Conrail livery, I would say it's pretty popular among those who model the period from 1965 to 2000.


I totally agree.
And I try to get as much New Haven and NYNH&H rolling stock as I can. I was born and raised in Connecticut, and have fond memories of that railroad. Especially the gondolas and pre McGinnis boxcars.

The fondness extends to Penn Central as well. I mix the two in with my S.P. system. Yep, I do.


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

It's funny because I'm trying to sell a new HO Conrail caboose with Kadees but no bites yet. Good deal for a Conrail lover. I don't mind because I kinda collect NE cabooses up until the mid/late 60's even though Conrail came later.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

My dad worked for the NYC, Penn Central, and on through to Conrail, so yes I love running everything in that timeline.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Perhaps the number of Conrail modelers is limited a bit because of the timeframe of the railroad's existence? 

But, there are plenty of modelers that do.

I had a small HO Conrail layout. The Chemical Coast Secondary in New Jersey, using only switchers.

I have a modeling acquaintance that has one, with their newest equipment .... right before the NS/CSX takeover. Big, new diesels .... in shiny Conrail blue. 

Before that, he modeled Conrail during their first years of existence. So, he had some engines with the Conrail blue paint, others in "patched" paint scheme, still others in their predecessor paint and well weathered. It was centered in Conrail's Newark NJ yard. He bought used engines on eBay and painted them up. He had quite a fleet of these engines. Looked cool.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

One of the loops on my HO layout features a 14-car freight consist with a Conrail loco and a Conrail caboose.
I agree, the blue with white logo is cool.
Bob


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have 3 athearn BB conrail locomotives. 1 conrail caboose. Locos are 2 powered
and 1 dummy. Plans are to run all 3 in a consist after conversion to DCC. My main
train watching years was 70's through early 80s so I saw many conrail trains. I
guess I liked the scheme, I bought some. I have many conrail rolling stock.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

As was pointed out, one advantage to Conrail is that you can run predecessor rolling stock in their original schemes from all kinds of Northeast railroads.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

JimL said:


> Before that, he modeled Conrail during their first years of existence. So, he had some engines with the Conrail blue paint, others in "patched" paint scheme, still others in their predecessor paint and well weathered. It was centered in Conrail's Newark NJ yard. He bought used engines on eBay and painted them up. He had quite a fleet of these engines. Looked cool.


That's some of the most fun and interesting ways to model Conrail and PC. Lots of options. It's similar to what draws me to model early Amtrak too, aka the 'rainbow era'. Almost no restrictions on what you can run.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

The local rail that runs near me uses NS and CSX loco's however at all RR crossings there are signs on the crossing with the crossing number that reads "To report an emergency or problem call Conrail", then the phone #.

A Conrail Loco is the first I ever owned and bought it new back in the 70's.
Still have it however it is now used as a dummy.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

NAJ said:


> The local rail that runs near me uses NS and CSX loco's however at all RR crossings there are signs on the crossing with the crossing number that reads "To report an emergency or problem call Conrail", then the phone #. ...


I live close to the "Conrail Shared Assets" area. NS .... through Conrail .... hands off freight to the small Morristown & Erie RR in my area.

I realize that Conrail doesn't own any of the engines that they use, but I wish they kept those in Conrail paint. I miss Big Blue!


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

I got two "Conrail" SD-45's mostly because I like SD-45's! LOL! "Restrictions"? sounds self limiting. An admirer of my Broadway Limited ATSF "1929" track inspection vehicle "Gangstermobile" was expressing sadness over not being able to have one because his layout "timeline" "stopped" at 1925! ?????????????????????????????????????????

No way could I do anything to limit what gets run on MY road! "Freestyle" all the way baby! "If you LIKE it, RUN it!" is my motto!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's what I do. I wanted to run NH steam (2 Mikes, a Consolidation, and a Pacific) in 1956, so I do. Historically, the NH was all diesel or electric by 1953, but I have a fictitious backstory that explains it.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's what I do. I wanted to run NH steam (2 Mikes, a Consolidation, and a Pacific) in 1956, so I do. Historically, the NH was all diesel or electric by 1953, but I have a fictitious backstory that explains it.


As someone on this site referred to it...
In "Imagination Junction" no explanations are needed.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

UP owns the railtracks nearby. Usually, I do see UP/BNSF locomotives. Once in a while, I do see NS/CSX/FERROMEX/SP locomotives pass by. I hadn't yet seen MOPAC locomotive. Even Loop 1 was named MOPAC and is well known for Austinites. MOPAC used to run through Austin. 

I had seen CN, MOPAC, MKT and Katy rolling stocks passed by. Oh I recently saw NW.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

NAJ said:


> As someone on this site referred to it...
> In "Imagination Junction" no explanations are needed.


The backstory is for me. I don't demand prototypical realism, but I insist on plausibility.

I could give a fig what anyone else thinks.


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

I was just at a couple of railroad museums in Pennsylvania last week and Conrail was bought by Norfolk Southern and CSX. 
So Conrail painted engines in the real world are mainly gone.
But if you like modeling Conrail that is up to you.

FYI; Norfolk Southern uses Florida East Coast tracks from around Jacksonville FL to Miami FL.

Lee Fritz


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Every possible light is on "Imagination Junction". Pedestrian, traffic, RR too many signs to comprehend! Also the wood pole looks like it has some extra protection strapped to it! If you model it you better have a picture of the real thing as no one will believe you.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

phillyreading said:


> I was just at a couple of railroad museums in Pennsylvania last week and Conrail was bought by Norfolk Southern and CSX.
> So Conrail painted engines in the real world are mainly gone.
> But if you like modeling Conrail that is up to you.
> 
> ...


Well, yes, but that wasn't really the question. The OP was wondering HOW popular it was among model railroaders. New Haven painted locomotives are mostly gone in the real world, too (except one Mikado at the Valley Railroad and a half dozen diesels in Shoreline East or Metro North service), but that doesn't stop me from modeling the NH. I model 1956, but if I wanted to model 2016 using NH livery, I could (although I would have to paint my own locos).


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

phillyreading said:


> ....So Conrail painted engines in the real world are mainly gone.
> 
> Lee Fritz


Well, at least there's one ....
.








.
.
:smilie_daumenpos: .
.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

JimL said:


> Well, at least there's one ....
> .
> 
> View attachment 229641
> ...


That is nice, looks like fresh paint.


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

Conrail is very popular with model railroaders. This past April, Conrail celebrated its fortieth birthday, and issued special commemorative calendars to mark the anniversary. 

While Conrail trains are operated using NS or CSX power, the crews and dispatchers, mechanical and MW employees are employed by Conrail. The company is owned by NS and CSX, and operates shared assets in Jersey, SE PA and Detroit MI.

I predominately model the Penn Central, but own a few CR locomotives for variety.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

JimL said:


> Well, at least there's one ....
> .
> 
> .
> ...


Is that the Delaware Water Gap in the background?


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> Is that the Delaware Water Gap in the background?


Looks like Altoona...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Joefrumjersey said:


> Looks like Altoona...


That's a good example of look before you speak (on my part, not yours). Noticing the location of the person who posted the picture, and knowing where CONRAIL shared assets operates, I was thinking NW New Jersey. I didn't realize it wasn't his photo at first.

Further research shows that the loco pictured is actually the Norfolk Southern heritage unit in CONRAIL livery. Since that locomotive was indeed repainted in the Juniata shops (Altoona), I'm thinking you called it.

The photo appears to be reversed, which also threw me a bit -- [EDIT -- no, it isn't either. It's taken from inside the yard, dummy! You're used to the "railfan" shots from 4th St / Chestnut Ave. :smilie_auslachen:]


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes .... it's one of NS's HERITAGE UNITS.

I'm sometimes out in that part of Pennsylvania, so I decided to check out THE STATION INN in Cresson Pa. It was a fun experience, and I'm not even really much of a "railfan." Met some really nice folks there.

Anyway, sitting there watching the trains go by ..... comes a train led by that Conrail unit, _and_ their Jersey Central engine. That was pretty cool for this Jersey boy!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I NEVER get tired of Horseshoe Curve and it's environs. I'm so bad that my kids (even the train nut) won't go with me anymore.


----------



## Joefrumjersey (Apr 16, 2013)

CTValleyRR said:


> That's a good example of look before you speak (on my part, not yours). Noticing the location of the person who posted the picture, and knowing where CONRAIL shared assets operates, I was thinking NW New Jersey. I didn't realize it wasn't his photo at first.
> 
> Further research shows that the loco pictured is actually the Norfolk Southern heritage unit in CONRAIL livery. Since that locomotive was indeed repainted in the Juniata shops (Altoona), I'm thinking you called it.
> 
> The photo appears to be reversed, which also threw me a bit -- [EDIT -- no, it isn't either. It's taken from inside the yard, dummy! You're used to the "railfan" shots from 4th St / Chestnut Ave. :smilie_auslachen:]


I know what you mean, my first inclination was to say Enola, but then I actually looked at the photo and recognized the JLS.

I attended a Mechanical Department Familiarization training in Altoona, back in the mid '80s, courtesy of the Harrisburg Division. Most impressed with the Gondola Assembly Line at Hollidaysburg.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Joefrumjersey said:


> I know what you mean, my first inclination was to say Enola, but then I actually looked at the photo and recognized the JLS.
> 
> I attended a Mechanical Department Familiarization training in Altoona, back in the mid '80s, courtesy of the Harrisburg Division. Most impressed with the Gondola Assembly Line at Hollidaysburg.


I can't claim any such familiarity. I grew up in State College, and still get back there a couple times a year.


----------

